# Preview for Harry



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

So, Harry, this is what it will be like when you really get into bowls!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are a great looking bunch of bowls Maurice. Yep Harry had better get on the stick as he has a lot of catching up to do.:haha:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Maurice, Harry going love this ahahaha. Great looking bowls Looks like you are going to have a lot of company over for dinner.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is one fantastic looking collection of bowls :yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm feeling quite sick inside Maurice, I don't have enough years left in which to learn the skills that you and Bernie have. What a wonderful collection Maurice, I can understand why you're loathe to part with any one of them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is am outstanding display of fine craftsmanship. Excellent work!!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Our Great Creator put those bowls in the tree when He created it.
It was a privilege for me to use my skills to get them out.
But I have to choose, 2 more leaves in the dining room table or sell some.
the LOML says sell!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Way to go Mo. You just blew Harrys mind, whats left of it. Great looking collection tho.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I'm feeling quite sick inside Maurice, I don't have enough years left in which to learn the skills that you and Bernie have. What a wonderful collection Maurice, I can understand why you're loathe to part with any one of them.


Oh Harry just get on the stick and start turning bowls. You'll be great in no time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Oh Harry just get on the stick and start turning bowls. You'll be great in no time.


I'm thinking of printing out your remarks Bernie in the largest font available and pinning it to to lathe, if I keep repeating "I'll be great in no time", who knows what may happen!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend. I have no doubt you could and would be good sir.


----------

